# craftsman lathe specs



## jnova (Sep 3, 2011)

New to the forum so please bear with me, I'm a non-professional wood worker. Have an old craftsmans wood lathe. Unsure of the model number. But from internet reseach it appears to be or very similar to 113.238160 or 8180 or 8162.The tail stock is part number 756212-113 and only number on the head stock is 75621. I need to purchase a 1/2 in jacob chuck but not sure of the taper. Would appreciate any info and help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I think that one uses a #1 MT.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I had a 1950s era Craftsman lathe and it was a #1 morse taper.

If the hole is a little under 1/2 inch its probably a #1, if its closer to 5/8 inch, its probably a #2


----------



## jnova (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. Have a safe and happy holiday.


----------



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

I have one of those, definitely a #1 MT.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a Craftsman wood lathe that has been out in the garage for a good long time. I just got it dusted off to find a lot of rust. Been in the process of cleaning it up and oiling it down to use in turning pens. The bed is a large tube that the tool rest and tail stock slide along. It is a #1 MT. I just got my pen mandrel and it fits fine. Got to move the lathe back into my basement now that winter is setting in so I can make pens all winter.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. Have fun making pens. My mandrel for pens wasn't working to well as I probably had tightened the tailstock to much so I ordered this from Penn State Industries. A friend of mine who makes pens all the time told me about this.

#2 MT Pen Mandrel Saver Package at Penn State Industries

Pen blanks were coming out slightly out of round with my old mandrel. This should help with my pen making and they do make a set for a MT #1. They also have a free DVD on penturning if that would be of help.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bernie, the reviews were not all that great on this product, one guy has gone through 4 of them with all of them failing. Have you had any troubles with yours?

I've started tuning pens on center. JonnyCNC on another site sells bushings designed specifically for turning on center. I've also used just standard bushings to turn on center with great results.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks. That is the mandrel I just got. I really haven't used it yet since I need to set my lathe up again but that was the mandrel I did my first pen with in class. It seemed to work really well and there isn't a lot of extra space to cause wobble on the shaft. It should be a great setup.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Smokey7385 said:


> Bernie, the reviews were not all that great on this product, one guy has gone through 4 of them with all of them failing. Have you had any troubles with yours?
> 
> I've started tuning pens on center. JonnyCNC on another site sells bushings designed specifically for turning on center. I've also used just standard bushings to turn on center with great results.



So far so good Rusty. It seems to spin rather well. I made a pen for my sister with it and it came out perfectly round. I guess time will tell. I will post if I have any problems. I saw those bushings to turn between centers and I think I will order a couple of sets for the pens I do all the time.


----------

